

Bitrig: Fork of OpenBSD - gaalze
https://www.bitrig.org/

======
dTal
Interesting! From the FAQ: "OpenBSD is an amazing project and has some of the
best code around but some of us are of the opinion that it could use a bit of
modernization. OpenBSD is a very security conscious project and,
correspondingly, has to be more conservative with features. We want to be less
restrictive with the codebase when it comes to experimenting with features."

Sounds like it wants to be Ubuntu to OpenBSD's Debian. I hope we see some neat
stuff from these folk.

------
Alupis
Just a heads up for those confused by the name, this has nothing to do with
Bitcoin, rather it's a fork of OpenBSD which is largely (or fully) compatible.

